# Just Saying Hello.



## AceArcher (Feb 8, 2012)

Just wanting to take a moment to say hello. 

I am a recent transplant from the Maryland area (where i enjoyed chasing Rockfish, Blue Cats & Blue Crabs on the Potomac and Chesapeake bay)

But i am real happy to be back home to Louisiana. Looking forward to chasing all sorts of good eats on Big Lake.

I would also love to Crew / Ride along with someone for offshore trips.

I know that gas isn't cheap and am happy to chip in my fair share for that and other expenses. I can bring my own gear, and know my way around a boat.

I do have and will be using a 17ft AW alumacraft CC boat, I hope to give that plenty of use @ Big Lake. 

But would love to hop on to something bigger for a deep water run. 

Would love to put out of Port Arthur, or Sabine areas. 


In any case, thanks much and hope to bend some rods with you guys in the future!


----------

